# Hospital



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well someone here on the forum took their tortoise to a nursing home and it turned out to be really great! I thought maybe I could take my tortoise's to a children's hospital. Do you guys think that would be a bad idea? Do you think the tortoise's would get sick? Or do you think I should. I didn't know which section to post this in so if you moderators think there is a better section go ahead and move it to another section. Thanks for your input fellow TFO members! 
~TB


----------



## HLogic (Sep 20, 2012)

I think a children's hospital is a risky proposition. Salmonella + health-compromised children is probably not the best combination.


----------



## Neal (Sep 20, 2012)

HLogic said:


> I think a children's hospital is a risky proposition. Salmonella + health-compromised children is probably not the best combination.



I agree. We were in a children's hospital for a week with our newborn for a mild fever, and you wouldn't believe the fuss they made over us having tortoises at home.


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't think it would be allowed. However, I think you could ask. Supply them with exact detail of how you would want to do it and maybe offer to have hand sanitizer for the kids to use after they touch the tortoise. Another idea, if the hospital won't let you would be youth homes.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 20, 2012)

Or I would have the kids where plastic gloves.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

HLogic said:


> I think a children's hospital is a risky proposition. Salmonella + health-compromised children is probably not the best combination.



I agree!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok X the hospital.... What about a daycare?


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 20, 2012)

Unless you are sure that the children there are in perfect health and they get a proper wash after contact...

But they are children anyway, don't think their parents will be happy if they know the risks


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 20, 2012)

Then just forget this whole thing!


----------



## Kathy Coles (Sep 20, 2012)

I love where your heart is but being a nurse all of those places you mentioned would be very bad for PR. One kid/person gets sick and you would be blamed. Even if it was bird flu!! Better to love your babies at home.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 20, 2012)

Kathy Coles said:


> I love where your heart is but being a nurse all of those places you mentioned would be very bad for PR. One kid/person gets sick and you would be blamed. Even if it was bird flu!! Better to love your babies at home.



Ok.


----------

